# Verzauberungsrezepte 350+



## Giggs (23. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem weiterskillen von Verzauberung 350+

Momentaner Skill ist 352, nur hab ich jetzt keine rezepte mehr zu skillen.
Weis einer wo ich neue lernen oder kaufen kann? Oder geht alles nur mehr über ruf? Momentanes lvl ist 64.

Danke schon mal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurschtlsepp (24. Januar 2007)

dieser frage schließe ich mich an. weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## Manani (24. Januar 2007)

Als der Höchst-Skill vor BC noch 300 war, ist es doch genauso gelaufen. Bis zu einem gewissen Fertigkeit, hat Dir die nette Lehrerin in Uldaman etwas beigebracht. Darüber hinaus warst Du auf pures Glück oder viel Gold angewiesen. Die richtig guten Rezepte gab es entweder als 0,5 % Worlddrop, oder in 5er, 10er, 20er, 40er Instanzen, bzw. im AH. Das wird hier jetzt nicht anders sein. Die Übersicht gibts hier: http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...auberkunst.html

Dazu 2 Beispiele:

Formel: Schild Widerstand http://www.buffed.de/?i=22541 zu bekommen z.b. als Drop in der Managruft oder draußen in der Welt

Formel: Ring Zaubermacht http://www.buffed.de/?i=22536 mit entsprechendem Ruf zu kaufen.

Es ist also der altbekannte Mix.


----------



## Chark (31. Januar 2007)

Ist sicher wie bei den anderen Berufen auch. Droppen, kaufen oder Ruf.


----------



## bubabeatmann (31. Januar 2007)

war früher auch so nur das man sich viele rezepte im ah kaufen konnte
die neuen rezepte die dropen sind größten teils BOP


----------

